

Specter social (senate) graph - sanj
http://www.slate.com/id/2217204/

======
chancho
This is poignant. On Firefox/32bit/Linux/Flash10 I see only the word "Specter"
wandering aimlessly on a barren white background. Poor guy.

------
HoosierFan
Politics is poison. Let's leave it off HN please.

~~~
pavel_lishin
And yet, it's depressingly relevant.

------
thorax
I'm not a fan of politics here, but I like seeing the graph there of
associations. I'd love to see a full semantic relationship graph with
fundraisers, lobbyists, etc.

------
dxjones
Nice simple visualization (in flash).

Don't you just wish you could tweak a few parameters and explore the data
more? :-)

